# 9mm cost of lead nose and non-steel bullet for box of 50



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I do not reload so which is of following is less expensive in your area per box of 50?

9mm lead nose? Cost per box of 50 for some target and some plinking type use.

9mm FMJ but must be lead with brass nose i.e. no Tul ammo or Wolf were bullet is lead core with steel jacket and copper dusting. Cost of box of 50?

Both must be available at a retailer not online only.

Thank you as I'm looking to make a bulk purchase before the election in case prices become a political football before or during elections.


----------

